# Magic Chef Fridge & Micro User Manuals



## rvetter (Jul 3, 2003)

I am brand new to trailer life. We just purchased a 2003 Forest River Sierra Toy Hauler to pull behing our 99 Chevy Suburban. It has a Magic Chef Microwave #MCB1290ARB and a 3 Burner Cooktop/Oven Mod# CLY2220ADB. Neither of these has any manuals and I have been unseccessful on locating any from the manufacturer. Does anybody have this info that can be copied/scanned and sent to me?


----------



## majic1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Chef Fridge & Micro User Manuals

Toyhauler owner  re: Majic Chef Microwave MCB1290ARB

I have a Forest River 2001 Salem toyhauler that has a Majic Chef microwave 1.2 cu.ft., model MCB1290ARB for which I have the manual.  Would be more than happy to copy and mail it to you...But, I also need your help...My MCB1290ARB was delivered minus the "roller guide"... the plastic ring that supports the glass dish as it rotates...can't find one anywhere.  Possible for you to measure the ring o.d. diameter less the wheels.  With that info maybe I can find one or if you know of a source please let me know.

Regards,

Thom Buckner
majic1@direcway.com

Visit website       majic1.com


----------

